# Runny Eyes..



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

I have a kid Nigerian Dwarf doeling that constantly has runny eyes. She has just a little clear liquid coming out of them. None of my other goats have constantly runny eyes, they just sometimes get goo.. Is this something I should be concerned about? Or is it just her? Thanks.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How old? 
Has it been from day 1?


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

freedomstar- Hmm. I'm not sure if she's had runnny eyes from day one or not.. Sorry. It has been for quite a while though. "Marigold" is about 1 month old. She seems healthy otherwise. Playing, eating, drinking, etc.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

reason I ask is if it has been from the start she may have a inverted eyelid or partialy inverted one. 
Maybe check to see if it could be that or misdirectional eyelash.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

freedomstar- thanks for the advice! I looked at Marigold's eyes and can't seem to find anything wrong with them.. They look normal (I compared them to my other goats eyes). Could it be allergies? Or is this just the way she is? Thanks again..


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Our doeling had the same problem this year. Her issue was that she was born in distress (had gone to the bathroom inside of her sack, and it had gotten into her eye) and had a mild infection in her eye. It was a little swollen and was goopy. Me and my mom washed the area with baby soap and water twice a day, and she cleared up.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It could be allergies; tis the time of year for it. You can try some Benedryl to see if that helps it.


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

I think it could be allergies. One of my goats seems to have goopy eyes all the time. I think it's from the redwood trees in the pasture. Wiping off the dried goop every other day or so seems to keep the irritation down.

Are flies bother her face? It could be that, too...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Check the eye lids and see if they are bring red, if so pink eye. At any sign of runny eyes I give la200, pink eye goes south so fast I try to nip it in the butt before it gets to bad.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow guys- Thanks for all the great suggestions!! I very much appreciate it. It doesn't seem to be pink eye, I kind of think it may just be allergies. I gave Marigold some homeopathic allergy medicine, and wiped her eyes. I plan on going out to check on her in a few minutes (I gave it about half and hour ago). Thanks again..


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Hope that works! Let us know.


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Update on Marigold*

Hi all. Here is an update on Marigold. I really believe that she has outdoor allergies of some kind. I gave her a homeopathic pill twice yesterday evening (over a few hours). She didn't have runny eyes anymore when I went out to give her her second pill late last night. This morning she had runny eyes (but it had been over 6 hours since her last pill). I gave her another pill this morning and..whalah! No more runny eyes! So it seems as long as I keep on top of her homeopathics, she does well. Now the problem is, how in the world do you figure out exactly what she is allergic too! Thanks soo much for the advice. Marigold and I really appreciate it. As Marigold likes to "say"- It's about time you figured this out Emma!.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has great advice.....glad there is improvement.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Are there any very fragrant trees, bushes, or plants in her pasture? That might be it. Also...what kind of feed is she getting? Maybe something in her hay or grain is bothering her. It's pretty late for pollen, at least here, but maybe goats can be allergic to pollen just like people. Just some thoughts. I hope you get it figured out soon. That's great that the pills are helping her out. =)


----------



## ETgoatygirl (Mar 23, 2012)

*Updated*

Thanks all again for the advice.. Here's another update. Marigold seems to be doing just great. I give her a homeopathic allergy pill when her eyes get runny and that goes away very fast. Yesterday and today, she hasn't needed very many at all. So, I think I'll just keep a close eye on her and see if her allergies continue. I'm hoping it's just all the pollen floating around here right now, and not the hay. I guess I'll find out when the pollen season is over around here. Thanks again. I couldn'tve done it without you!


----------



## Patticake (Oct 4, 2012)

*Runny eyes*

My Nigerian dwarf goat has watery eyes. I also think it's allergies. What is the homeopathic allergy medicine you used?


----------



## Lin48875 (Mar 13, 2017)

I have 5 week old Nigerian dwarf, just brought him home Saturday, his eyes are watering and glued shut. I cleaned them but the watering continues


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Start a new thread - more people will see your post.


----------

